# DT X CT Apollo & Calypso



## DazzleFlair9561 (Jul 10, 2016)

Okay so here are my breeding pair! They are already conditioned and I will be placing her in his tank (separate). Hopefully all things go well! Pictures of them will be below sorry i used my phone to take the pictures and the camera on it sucks. Apollo is the male and Calypso is the female!


----------



## DazzleFlair9561 (Jul 10, 2016)

She is now in the tank with him but, he flares at her and does everything else besides build a bubble nest and I put a half of the Styrofoam cup in there but he won't build one. It's like he want's to mate but he won't build the nest. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you prepared for 100's of babies? Do you know what genes you are using? Are these petstore fish? Do you have live food?

I would not recommend this pairing, or setup from the looks of it.


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

@ThatFishThough

You seem to like assuming people don't know what breeding entails. Especially regarding the amount of spawn. Why not simply say "anything crossed with ct other than ct usually produces messy fry i wouldn't advise this pairing".


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They do produce slightly messy fry the first run but f2 if you choose well can really pull a line together, you just have to be careful. This came from a breeder here, although i can't quote who


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Tiggylumpkins said:


> @ThatFishThough
> 
> You seem to like assuming people don't know what breeding entails. Especially regarding the amount of spawn. Why not simply say "anything crossed with ct other than ct usually produces messy fry i wouldn't advise this pairing".


Alas, I've tried that with new breeders. Now, Jaws, I know you aren't this rude, but I've met many people that are very snapish and get very angry easily, especially when you try to tell them something other than what they want to hear. I've gotten everything from "No, the fins will be pretty & there will only be 10 babies," to "NO! I *WILL* BREED THESE TWO, I JUST WANT THE MONEY!" I've learned to tell it like it is. Jaws hasn't talked much about spawning, so I assumed that s/he hadn't done much research, just like most of the new people.


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Alas, I've tried that with new breeders. Now, Jaws, I know you aren't this rude, but I've met many people that are very snapish and get very angry easily, especially when you try to tell them something other than what they want to hear. I've gotten everything from "No, the fins will be pretty & there will only be 10 babies," to "NO! I *WILL* BREED THESE TWO, I JUST WANT THE MONEY!" I've learned to tell it like it is. Jaws hasn't talked much about spawning, so I assumed that s/he hadn't done much research, just like most of the new people.


I understand you'll get some people like that this is true however if they're asking a question like this with a simple answer debating a CT non CT cross its easier to just answer and say:

" it is unadvised to breed a CT with any non CT because of the messy fins it can produce. I would not recommend this breeding pair because of that fact."

In answer to money, they likely wouldn't get any with this pairing due to the above. 

People will attempt to breed fish regardless of knowledge and though it is unfair on the spawn the breeder needs to learn. They will learn the hard way. That's breeding life it is a learning experience and reward them for asking a forum at least!

And youre assuming new people are ill studied. You assumed I was, when ive actually bred for nearly 12 years and my education background is in genetics. I do my research, many others will too. You'll notice this forum is packed full of information which is very daunting. Have a little faith in people and encourage them to ask and to learn instead of coming across as a negative Nancy and making people feel like they shouldn't get into this hobby at all because they're not good enough. 

Just reword your facts a little softer. And I'm sure you're input will be taken with enthusiasm.


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> They do produce slightly messy fry the first run but f2 if you choose well can really pull a line together, you just have to be careful. This came from a breeder here, although i can't quote who


Such is the world of genetics! You'll rarely ever be able to accurately guess your spawn!

The magic of genes is that nearly anyhing can be acheived if given careful thought.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tiggylumpkins said:


> Such is the world of genetics! You'll rarely ever be able to accurately guess your spawn!
> 
> The magic of genes is that nearly anyhing can be acheived if given careful thought.


Having someone with so much knowledge back me up a little made me smile, thank you!  It shows how much I have learned here, and I started with very little except proper tank size and a tremendous love of fish ^^


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Having someone with so much knowledge back me up a little made me smile, thank you!  It shows how much I have learned here, and I started with very little except proper tank size and a tremendous love of fish ^^


Just keep reading! Keep learning and stay curious!

Even the best of fish don't account for the possibility of mutation! Trial and error and careful selection. But you need to have a focus currently im focused on form and finnage over color.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Alas, I've tried that with new breeders. Now, Jaws, I know you aren't this rude, but I've met many people that are very snapish and get very angry easily, especially when you try to tell them something other than what they want to hear. I've gotten everything from "No, the fins will be pretty & there will only be 10 babies," to "NO! I *WILL* BREED THESE TWO, I JUST WANT THE MONEY!" I've learned to tell it like it is. Jaws hasn't talked much about spawning, so I assumed that s/he hadn't done much research, just like most of the new people.


In response to the "Jaws hasn't talked much...assumed that s/he hasn't done much research", I have to say that I spent quite a long time researching, meaning, after I got Ember, I was full-on wanting to know how they bred, and I backed away at the number of offspring. I got Ember almost nine months ago probably, and I've spent every spare moment of every day looking deeper and cross-examining and going through spawn logs until I finally got enough self-esteem and support to mentally say, "yeah, I wanna do this, I can do this". I was fully aware that a CT can cause some messiness in the fins. I was willing to accept that. I was willing to bend every which way to make everyone happy. I stopped updating the log when my whole sorority died and I lapsed into depression. Didn't realize all that summed up into a lack of research. Perhaps I should have cited my sources~

Also, in response to "just like most of the new people", learning isn't done by sitting down and watching. Learning is done by interacting with the environment, experimenting and adjusting as time goes on, and every breeder that ever happened has been under the category as "new people".


----------



## Tiggylumpkins (Oct 13, 2016)

JawsandChess said:


> In response to the "Jaws hasn't talked much...assumed that s/he hasn't done much research", I have to say that I spent quite a long time researching, meaning, after I got Ember, I was full-on wanting to know how they bred, and I backed away at the number of offspring. I got Ember almost nine months ago probably, and I've spent every spare moment of every day looking deeper and cross-examining and going through spawn logs until I finally got enough self-esteem and support to mentally say, "yeah, I wanna do this, I can do this". I was fully aware that a CT can cause some messiness in the fins. I was willing to accept that. I was willing to bend every which way to make everyone happy. I stopped updating the log when my whole sorority died and I lapsed into depression. Didn't realize all that summed up into a lack of research. Perhaps I should have cited my sources~
> 
> Also, in response to "just like most of the new people", learning isn't done by sitting down and watching. Learning is done by interacting with the environment, experimenting and adjusting as time goes on, and every breeder that ever happened has been under the category as "new people".


Here here!


----------

